# At the National



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You did the right thing. I hope Tito heals quickly.

Very nice pics.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Unfortunately they don't give out ribbons for moms excelling at their jobs. You should be really proud of yourself for doing right by your guy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Barb, I'm just so sorry that this happened, but so so happy that it's isn't a devastating injury. I can only begin to imagine your disappointment. You are a very good person to take care of your boy like that.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Rest up Tito. It is disappointing when they can't do what we wanted but I'm glad he's ok.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I took him to my own vet today, and he confirmed what the other 2 vets both told me. It is not a serious injury, but has the potential to become one if I don't let him take it easy for the next 2-3 weeks. Walking and trotting are okay, no running, no stairs. 
Guess he'll just have to stay healthy for the National in 3 years....although I doubt that at 11 years old he'll be able to compete in Gun Dog events in the breed ring.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was wondering.... was hoping to see Tito in the ring today while I was there... 

Very sorry Barb.... but glad it isn't a broken leg/foot/anything or blown knee.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh no, poor Tito-monster. Obviously you did the right thing by Tito, but it must be massively disappointing. I'm so sorry. 

All I can say is Tito is and always will be a National Champion in every way here on GRF.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Your 4th paragraph says alot!
YOU know your dogs gate better than anyone!!!
I would not have had to stick around and ask a gunner(Vet) to look at my dog with nothing more than a phsyical exam of a dog he knows nothing about.
If he was severly favoring his rear leg, why run the water???

Chasing ribbons obviously, as you continued asking if he could do other events,,, and you did!! With a dog you knew was injured!!! 

I hope your dog is ok!
But you get no sympathy from me, you should have sucked it up and quite on the land series.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Tito. I will be praying that he recovers quickly. Good to hear he passed the water part, what a smart boy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Poppy2 said:


> If he was severly favoring his rear leg, why run the water???
> 
> Chasing ribbons obviously, as you continued asking if he could do other events,,, and you did!! With a dog you knew was injured!!!


 I think you read her post differently than I did... I saw she asked two different vets (who were there) to take a look at Tito.... confirmed it was not a broken leg or torn muscle/ligament.... ASKED if he could continue and was TOLD she could. 

She pulled him out of majority of the events due to him being off.

Just to add - these events are not cheap, so pulling him out of those other events probably was a very difficult undertaking.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tito. I can't imagine how bummed you must have been, but I'm glad that Tito's injury isn't anything major.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm glad it's nothing serious but what a bummer about the circumstances glad to have met you and Tito! He's a sweetheart


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

So sorry Barb.
Hugs to Tito.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You can take some comfort in that you fifth right thing, but I imagine it is still hard.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Tito's injury. Hope he's doing a bit better. I think with his track record he has a good chance of being at the next National's.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a disappointment, but happy to hear Tito will be fine. Sounds like you did what was best for him, as always.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind thoughts. Even though 2 vets told me it was okay to keep him in the breed ring, I knew in my gut that it wouldn't be the right thing to do. I know we all love our Goldens and want to do what's best for them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You know I know you did the right thing, but I just thought I'd say it again here. I know you would never, ever put Tito at risk. You sought advice, followed it, and at the end of the day, trusted yourself. You may feel bad and sad (completely understandably) that you had to pull him, but you will never regret putting his wellbeing first. It's one of the things I admire most about you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Anney held the door open for me and my two dogs at the hotel. Apparently we were at the same place. When I went back to introduce myself, she was gone! Anney, you disappeared! Anyway, Hi.


----------

